# Sublime Text 2



## YouriBSD (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I wanted to use Sublime Text 2 on FreeBSD but it doesn*'*t work. *I* got the 32 bits linux version on the official site. *L*inux compat layer is launched and emulators/linux_base-f10 is installed.


```
local# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    7 0xc0400000 e9ece4   kernel
 2    1 0xc6625000 29000    linux.ko
```

*T*hen *I* got this first error:


```
youri | ~/Downloads/Sublime Text 2 
 Â» ./sublime_text 
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found
zsh: abort      ./sublime_text
```

*T*hen *I* used brandelf:


```
local# brandelf -t Linux sublime_text
```

*A*nd *ldd sublime_text* gives:



```
local# ldd sublime_text 
sublime_text:
sublime_text: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by sublime_text)
sublime_text: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by sublime_text)
	libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
	libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
	libatk-1.0.so.0 => not found
	libgio-2.0.so.0 => /lib/libgio-2.0.so.0 (0x2878a000)
	libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => not found
	libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => not found
	libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => not found
	libcairo.so.2 => not found
	libpng12.so.0 => not found
	libpango-1.0.so.0 => not found
	libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0x287ff000)
	libfontconfig.so.1 => not found
	libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x28893000)
	libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x288d4000)
	libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x288d8000)
	librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0x288dd000)
	libglib-2.0.so.0 => /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x288e8000)
	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x289cb000)
	libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x289e5000)
	libutil.so.1 => /lib/libutil.so.1 (0x289ea000)
	libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x289ee000)
	libX11.so.6 => not found
	libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0x28a18000)
	libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x28b08000)
	libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x28b16000)
	libselinux.so.1 => /lib/libselinux.so.1 (0x28c8e000)
	/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x28765000)
```

*A*s you can see some librries needed are not found but do exist in /usr/local/lib. *S*o *I* used [cmd=]ln -s /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 /compat/linux/usr/lib[/cmd] and when *I* run ldd or the program itself, it returns:


```
error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```

Any ideas?

*S*o *I* found out *I* had to install linux libraries from the ports but some are still missing:



```
libpixman-1.so.0 => not found
	libgtk-1.2.so.0 => not found
	libgdk-1.2.so.0 => not found
	libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
	libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
	libatk-1.0.so.0 => not found
```

*A*nyone got an idea what ports *I* have to install?


```
libgtk-1.2.so.0 => not found
libgdk-1.2.so.0 => not found
```

*I*nstalled with linux-gtk

*W*ell, 

```
libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => not found
libatk-1.0.so.0 => not found
```
*I*nstalled with linux-gtk2.


----------



## YouriBSD (Mar 26, 2012)

*F*or 
	
	



```
libpixman-1.so.0 => not found
```
*I* had to remove graphics/linux-f10-cairo and get graphics/linux-cairo.


```
sublime_text: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by sublime_text)
sublime_text: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by sublime_text)
```
*F*or that *I* needed to install red hat 9 compat-libstdc++ rpm package and its dependencies. *L*ots of stuff to install for this editor which should be fully ported to FreeBSD.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you considered asking Jon?


----------



## YouriBSD (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm  still having compatibility issues with libstdc++, emulators/linux_base-f10 is outdated.


----------



## YouriBSD (Mar 27, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> Have you considered asking Jon?



Who is Jon?


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 27, 2012)

The guy who develops Sublime Text.


----------



## YouriBSD (Mar 27, 2012)

Other FreeBSD users have already asked him. No answers.
DutchDaemon, thanks for correcting my posts but
lang/libstdc++_stldoc_4.2.2, is wrong I was talking about the linux version .

 [fixed, DD ]


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh OK, didn't know that - sorry.


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 31, 2012)

Could you give us a link to your current port Makefile, so we can have a better view on already solved dependency issues?


----------



## lockdoc (Sep 11, 2013)

Any news yet whether it runs on FreeBSD?

I only found this thread where it seems that it does not run yet:
http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/vi...sid=fe6de4a76b6d050d03c047b36907da1e&start=10

Apart from that, there is also a voting thread for ST2/3 on FreeBSD
http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/90760-freebsd-support/#

So please, if anyone made it to run it on FreeBSD, state how you did it.


----------

